# what?!? there's a piranha in my tank?!?



## mercer (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey - i got this fish a couple months ago, i just picked him at random because he looked harmless & little & he was only a couple bucks. i got a convict and a couple cichlids the same day. since then, he's outgrown the others i got (he was originally the smallest and is now 5 inches) and is very aggressive. i started searchin the net and was pretty surprised to find he might be a piranha! my guess is a cariba because of the black spot behind his eye and red belly. anyone agree or have any other ideas? is he even really a piranha? thanks!


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

beautiful redbelly pacu !


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is definently a pacu...they grow *very* fast and get huge.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

JesseD said:


> that is definently a pacu...they grow *very* fast and get huge.


Yup, that's a pacu - eventually, they need at least a 300 gallon tank, even better a pond, since they grow large (more than 2 feet), and grow large fast (as you already noticed).
They are mainly plant- and fruiteaters, but will also eat smaller fish...

btw: nice fish - he looks very healthy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nice pacu


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, that´s a Pacu (not Cariba not Piranha)...you will need at least a 70g in a couple of years if planning to keep it and bigger tanks as time goes by...i highly recommend you sell this fish if you can´t afford it before is too late...







!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Very healthy fish there.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yup, thats a pacu


----------



## mercer (Sep 2, 2003)

wow, thanks for all the responses. i've been wanting a bigger tank for a while, so atleast this gives me another excuse to get one! reading up on piranha's has made me wanna look into getting a few of them sometime...anyone know if connecticut is one of the states you can buy 'em in?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh its a Pacu 4 sho


----------

